# my first... err.. collision



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

coming up on the jibe mark from a port tack. the bouy was about 3ft to starboard. wind dead astern, current running contrary to the wind. (very light air) Almost no steerage when We started to jibe to starboard.. another boat was about 4 oclock on my starboard coming on fast also on a port tack. way way more the 2 boat lenths off. Saw em coming! Tried to avoid them by turning port! All I managed to do was get my boat turned enough to port to get them broadside between me and the bouy. All I heard was "Denise your wrong" by everyone on their boat. All I know is, they hit me. I don't know much about racing but I do know a helmsperson should avoid a collision if at all possible. fortunatly no real damage. It just shook me up a little after as I thought about it. Had I been coming on that way.. I would have depowered the jib and main. wrong or right..I would do my damnest to not collide. up to that point I was having a blast! A new guy contacted me and came on as crew! First time I've ever had anyone on my boat that knew what do without me telling how and when! Basically I was just steering! My arms don't even hurt tonight! Will I not race again? It crossed my mind... for about 10 seconds! Nope I will get out there again. finally I'm able to hold the wheel on course even with her dipping the rail! last year I would have well.. lets just say brown stains in my shorts!


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

"Nope I will get out there again. finally I'm able to hold the wheel on course even with her dipping the rail! *last year I would have well.. lets just say brown stains in my shorts!"*

I nominate Denise to AFOC status! Seconds??


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

Here..here!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I third the motion, and say it should pass by acclamation.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

well thanks! lol... . Rules 11 and 12 on the USsailing dvd Seems those that thought they were so right about me being wrong were wrong about me being wrong, not that I think i'm right! (I think i know what i just said!)


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Can you say that fast three times without flubbing it??



> Seems those that thought they were so right about me being wrong were wrong about me being wrong not that I think i'm right! (I think i know what i just said!)


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

Denise,
The three rules that put them in the wrong were:
1. giving room to a boat ahead at a turning mark
2. overtaking boat keep clear
3. regardless of rights, avoid a collision (then protest..)

You should not have tried to avoid them unless a collison was immenent, they could have a leg to stand on if your change of course, other than that related to a proper mark rounding, interferred with their ability to keep clear...

FYI,
my advice is to try to find some local one design racing and get on someone's small boat for a while. First you get a lot of boat-to-boat in ashort period of time so you learn quickly,, and any accidents aren't likely to be too expensive nor life-threatening.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Denise..should you not have any pinkie-winkies suitable for burgee service, AFOC outfitter Xort will be happy to sell you a pair of tighty-whities to signify your new found status. 









I am assured that hoisting a pair will instantly resolve all problems of getting crowded while rounding a mark!


----------



## danielgoldberg (Feb 9, 2008)

I give up. AFOC??? I ran some searches and I can't find what it means.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

See this thread: *LINK*

If you can't figure it out from that, your IQ is smaller than your shoe size... 


danielgoldberg said:


> I give up. AFOC??? I ran some searches and I can't find what it means.


----------



## danielgoldberg (Feb 9, 2008)

sailingdog said:


> See this thread: *LINK*
> 
> If you can't figure it out from that, your IQ is smaller than your shoe size...


I don't know, I've got pretty big feet. Anyway, I figured it was something like that from Cam's picture (the picture he posted that is, not "his" picture), but couldn't work out the words.

I think I'm about to join that club when I show up next week to sign the check . . .


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

I'm nominating DanielGoldberg for full member status as an official AFOC...  any seconds???



danielgoldberg said:


> I don't know, I've got pretty big feet. Anyway, I figured it was something like that from Cam's picture (the picture he posted that is, not "his" picture), but couldn't work out the words.
> 
> I think I'm about to join that club when I show up next week to sign the check . . .


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Dawg...you mean to say we should allow Dan to BUY his way into AFOC'ness??
I'm insulted to think that the lofty standards set by Sway and others might be compromised for mere coin of the realm. 

How much are we talking Dan...I can be bought??!!


----------



## danielgoldberg (Feb 9, 2008)

camaraderie said:


> Dawg...you mean to say we should allow Dan to BUY his way into AFOC'ness??
> I'm insulted to think that the lofty standards set by Sway and others might be compromised for mere coin of the realm.
> 
> How much are we talking Dan...I can be bought??!!


I thought that was answered in another thread.

But if the criteria normally is doing stupid stuff for which a recalibration of certain undergarments becomes required maintenance for one's personal hygene, unfortunately, I think I've got that covered too, more times than I care to remember. How about hitting a rock at 6 knots on a maiden voyage with a boat with an iron keel? Or maybe getting hit by lightening, twice!!! (Only once while on the boat though.)


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

SF thanks.. but my boat woulda been T-boned for sure if I didn't get my boat broadside to theirs. funny..the wife only asked if my boat is ok and glad no one got hurt... her hubby and skipper of the boat still has yet to say a word to me.


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

camaraderie said:


> Denise..should you not have any pinkie-winkies suitable for burgee service, AFOC outfitter Xort will be happy to sell you a pair of tighty-whities to signify your new found status.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So my wife is surfing sailnet. She calls up to me, 'hey they're talking about you on sailnet'.
I'm instantly curious about what is being discussed. My good looks? My sharp whit? My quick learn of sailing? My excellent taste in sailboats?
No, my ***** artwork!!!!! (Can I say that?) NO!


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

Xort...if you have another pair I'm gonna second Goldbergs induction and he's throwin money around like a drunken sailor so you ought to get a good price for the burgee. Of course, you may not wish to see your art flying from the speaders of a Beneteau!


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

He bought a bendy toe? What an AFOC!   

I have a special price for french boats. DG, PM me and I'll send you a quote.


----------

